# Tutorial: Mastering Template for FilmScoring



## PulseSetter (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi everybody!

This is Freddy and Gmo from PulseSetter-Sounds. We wanted to create a video thread for tutorials, walkthroughs and other random thoughts that might be useful to others.

Here's our first video:

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## BenG (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this! Lot of really great stuff in here!


----------



## Freds (Dec 22, 2017)

BenG said:


> Thanks for sharing this! Lot of really great stuff in here!


Thank you Ben, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## PulseSetter (Feb 2, 2018)

Here a short how to setup a Behringer FBC1010 for articulation switching for orchestral sample libraries and using its expression pedals for dynamics. Editing the FBC1010 is sometimes a little frustrating so hopefully this tutorial can help.



Some sample libraries will already have the articulation switching via midi notes setup in kontakt, other will need to be setup for it works. Some DAWs will have articulation mappers as well.


----------



## PulseSetter (Mar 28, 2018)

New tutorial on connecting Gatekeeper to an Analog Synth:


----------



## PulseSetter (Oct 4, 2019)

We'd been very busy so it's been a while, but here Freddy's latests tutorial. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## PulseSetter (Mar 2, 2021)

Newest tutorial from Freddy:


----------

